
Show HN : Hackathons are dead. Introducing Code in the Dark. - waxzce
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/07/16/hackathons-are-dead-introducing-code-in-the-dark-sept-27th/
======
k__
It's a good idea to focus on devs in hackathons and leaving all babbling out.
But "recreating a given design in html and css" is as boring as the marketing
pitch.

That's what most unfortunate web-devs have to do all day at work :\

~~~
DoubleCluster
Agreed, and it's not coding, it's not creative. This will be the most boring
event ever.

------
alukima
This sounds like something a bad tech recruiter would come up with. I enjoy
working with a team and showing off something I helped create.

------
justinmarsan
I actually like the concept, unlike other commenters. Sure it's not creative
but it definitely is coding and I think it's the perfect way to showcase real
good knowledge of Html and Css, which, unlike some people seems to believe can
be enjoyed as much as backend dev or JS-Heavy web apps.

------
JMCQ87
I think the goal should not be to recreate sites in the same way, but to
create a better version of the same site. Hope that kind of "freedom" will be
allowed and encouraged.

